# Hello from Pennsylvania



## SivadSemaj (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello Brethren,

     I was recently initiated, passed, and raised in Pennsylvania. Looking forward to furthering the craft with you all!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 11, 2019)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Keith C (Apr 11, 2019)

Welcome Brother!

Which Lodge?

I will share the advice that I do to every new forum member from the Right Worshipful Grand Lodge of the Most Ancient and Honorable Fraternity of Free and Accepted Masons of Pennsylvania and other Masonic Jurisdictions Thereunto Belonging.

We in PA do EVERYTHING differently than ANY other jurisdiction.  So do not be dismayed when the discussions on here sound nothing like how you experience the Fraternity!


----------



## 613 (Apr 11, 2019)

OK, wait.  I know we all do the very same things very differently, but you've really piqued my curiosity here, Keith C.  (But, I have no questions, so I expect no answers.)  Very interesting.  I myself am in Washington State.


----------



## Winter (Apr 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Keith C (Apr 12, 2019)

613 said:


> OK, wait.  I know we all do the very same things very differently, but you've really piqued my curiosity here, Keith C.  (But, I have no questions, so I expect no answers.)  Very interesting.  I myself am in Washington State.



Just for a start, we have Lodge Officers that other Jurisdictions do not.  Our ritual is totally different, one example is there is no "Staircase Lecture" in the FC degree.  What most visitors from other jurisdiction first notice is the "dance" we do with the WM's gavel and the Warden's columns when opening and closing Lodge.

Find an excuse to visit PA, heck come to Philly, a tour of our Grand Lodge Temple is worth the trip alone, and visit a Lodge!


----------



## SivadSemaj (Apr 15, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Welcome Brother!
> 
> Which Lodge?


Ivy Lodge, #397 brother.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2019)

Greetings Brother Sivad!



Keith C said:


> Welcome Brother!
> 
> Which Lodge?
> 
> ...



Well, you do have aprons, are rumoured to have three degrees and call yourselves Freemasons.. and you have a Grand Master and Worshipful Masters.. and you meet in Warranted Lodges... other than that, I think you might be right !


----------

